
Qualcomm Snapdragon 835 Performance Preview - davidiach
http://www.anandtech.com/show/11201/qualcomm-snapdragon-835-performance-preview
======
vivekchandsrc
Still 1.5 year old Apple A9 chip in the iPhone 6S is thrashing the Snapdragon
in multiple test. That shows (1) the quality of the team designing the
A-series processors, (2) Apple is will to spend more money to put a larger
chip into the iPhone...

